# Πνίξιμο από φαΐ, και αντιμετώπιση



## Costas (Feb 4, 2009)

Άρθρο της NYT αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους συνεστιαζομένους Λεξιλόγους:


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 4, 2009)

Έτσι όπως διάβαζα τον τίτλο έλεγα "μα ποιος πνίγεται από αντιμετώπιση;"

Κι ένα βιντεάκι:


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2009)

Each year, more than 2,800 people, mostly children, choke to death. Of course, there’s a way to prevent many of those fatalities: the Heimlich maneuver.

Και παρακάτω:

Most of the time people chew their food *slowly*, as my mother taught me to do so many years ago.

Η καλύτερη συμβουλή. Και όχι μόνο για να μην πνιγείτε. Μόνο αρνητικό στοιχείο, ότι οι υπόλοιποι δεκαεννιά στο τραπέζι αρχίζουν να σε κοιτούν στραβά, ιδιαίτερα αν, εκτός από αργά, τρως και πολύ. Αυτοί θέλουν το γλυκό τους και εσύ ξεκοκαλίζεις ακόμα παϊδάκια.


----------

